# do you like flabby or round and firm bellys?



## Chris_baird (Feb 27, 2013)

Just curious about this lately. Do you ladies prefer a flabby soft belly on a guy or a round firm gut? I've always had a soft jiggly belly and always wished it was a little more of a round gut but just thought I'd ask.. 

thanks!


----------



## ODFFA (Feb 27, 2013)

Personally, I love and much prefer the way a soft, jiggly belly looks and feels. I associate comfort, sexiness and protection with that softness much more :happy:

Opinions of this are sure to vary from FFA to FFA, that's just mine.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Feb 27, 2013)

I prefer solid. I want to think I'm bouncing up and down on a traffic calming device.


----------



## SD007 (Feb 27, 2013)

I like something in between -- but more on the soft side.


----------



## loopytheone (Feb 27, 2013)

Soft, definitely! I don't like hard, round guts at all, I want something to sink into and squeeze! Embrace your soft belly or I will do it for you!


----------



## CaAggieGirl (Feb 28, 2013)

I like both. Soft is squishy like a pillow, so comforting. However, firm and round, I love to kiss and nuzzle, no matter the size.


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 28, 2013)

I like both. To be truthful, whatever it is that the guy I like has, is what I like, if that makes sense.


----------



## Never2fat4me (Feb 28, 2013)

'Fraid I won't be of much help, as I like both. I love all bellies - hanging, protruding, double, split (as in where there is a big line from belly button on down), firm, flabby, etc. I really love it, though, when there is cellulite on the belly; not sure why the little ripples make it even lovelier, but it does for me! 

- Chris


----------



## Chris_baird (Feb 28, 2013)

yeah i figured there would be some spread of both but just always felt a little uncomfortable with my squishy belly in public esp with a shirt thats started to get a little tight. It's not huge being 185lbs and all but i've just never been lucky enough to have anyone really celebrate it with me and encourage it. thanks for the feedback so far!


----------



## Chris_baird (Feb 28, 2013)

as i sit here at work staring down at the poor little thing


----------



## sophie lou (Feb 28, 2013)

soft and round every time. The cuddlier the better


----------



## loopytheone (Mar 1, 2013)

Chris_baird said:


> as i sit here at work staring down at the poor little thing



Awwww!!! That is soooo cute and lovely, you have nothing to be self conscious about at all! :wubu:


----------



## Tad (Mar 1, 2013)

Chris_baird said:


> yeah i figured there would be some spread of both but just always felt a little uncomfortable with my squishy belly in public esp with a shirt thats started to get a little tight. It's not huge being 185lbs and all but i've just never been lucky enough to have anyone really celebrate it with me and encourage it. thanks for the feedback so far!



Hey, the soft squishy belly is better for you--s'true! A ball belly is from having a lot of 'vascular fat' meaning fat in the abdominal cavity, packed in around your internal organs (and in the liver), and that fat seems to be more metabolically active in all the bad ways that they talk about fat (higher levels of inflammation, various other things that I don't recall). The soft fat is fat right under the skin, which doesn't seem to cause as many problems (although best of all, health wise, is fat below the waist, which you don't see a lot of on many guys).

Speaking as someone with more of a ball belly, I'd trade for a soft & squishy one in an instant!

ETA: also, ball bellys stick out and get in the way more..... (please excuse the tip of my nose poking its way into the pic--shot from overhead)


----------



## Chris_baird (Mar 1, 2013)

haha very valid points i hadnt thought of it from health perspective.


----------



## ODFFA (Mar 1, 2013)

Tad said:


> Hey, the soft squishy belly is better for you--s'true! A ball belly is from having a lot of 'vascular fat' meaning fat in the abdominal cavity, packed in around your internal organs (and in the liver), and that fat seems to be more metabolically active in all the bad ways that they talk about fat (higher levels of inflammation, various other things that I don't recall). The soft fat is fat right under the skin, which doesn't seem to cause as many problems (although best of all, health wise, is fat below the waist, which you don't see a lot of on many guys).
> 
> Speaking as someone with more of a ball belly, I'd trade for a soft & squishy one in an instant!
> 
> ETA: also, ball bellys stick out and get in the way more..... (please excuse the tip of my nose poking its way into the pic--shot from overhead)




Gotta love some real education :bow:


----------



## azerty (Mar 1, 2013)

It depends who has it. The woman I love makes me like her belly. But still flabby bellies are nice


----------



## reuben6380 (Mar 5, 2013)

Awww man, now Tab's got me paranoid if i have the good or the bad fat! Which will undoubtedly lead to me asking my friends and family and the subsequent strange looks that will result afterwards, lol. I always thought the size of the muscles under the fat cause the area to be more firm but then again thats why they don't pay me to think...


----------



## Chris_baird (Mar 8, 2013)

I'm not sure if its just the red instead of black or successful eating, but do you think it looks any bigger/softer? I have a weekend of meeting up for lots of meals this weekend so should be good!


----------



## KittyCourtz (Mar 14, 2013)

I like big, soft bellies. Squishy is nice. =)


----------



## Shinobi_Hime-Sama (Mar 14, 2013)

Soft and flabby for sure, they usually have a nicer jiggle with a wiggle while walking.:wubu:


----------



## KittyKitten (Mar 14, 2013)

I like when a guy has a firm, prominent belly. I think it's so cute.


----------



## opheliaswims (Mar 14, 2013)

Any belly is a good belly.


----------



## satchmojazz (Mar 16, 2013)

KittyCourtz said:


> I like big, soft bellies. Squishy is nice. =)



Thought you might like this then ;-) http://youtu.be/0uZ_VAQTqWU


----------



## Mckee (Mar 21, 2013)

My contribution  

View attachment DMF.jpg


----------



## Mckee (Apr 27, 2013)

Another pic 

View attachment DMF1.jpg


----------



## Anjula (May 1, 2013)

Quoting Undine, I like guys I can sunk my teeth into  if there's a belly it better be soft


----------



## MapleMist (Apr 19, 2014)

Mckee said:


> Another pic



:smitten: Beautiful, soft belly.


----------



## kh818 (Apr 20, 2014)

Big soft belly:smitten:


----------



## BrokenCassette (Apr 21, 2014)

Another for big squishy bellies - I love to squeeze and pinch fat rolls so it makes sense I would want a nice soft medium.


----------



## violetviolets (Apr 21, 2014)

Sasquatch! said:


> I prefer solid. I want to think I'm bouncing up and down on a traffic calming device.



HAH!! I like this comment.


----------



## kilo riley (Apr 23, 2014)

I once auditioned as the Pillsbury Doughboy but I couldn't get the hoohoo high pitched enough.

dream job


----------



## Heavy Cat (Apr 28, 2014)

ODFFA said:


> Personally, I love and much prefer the way a soft, jiggly belly looks and feels. I associate comfort, sexiness and protection with that softness much more :happy:
> 
> Opinions of this are sure to vary from FFA to FFA, that's just mine.



Thank you, Sweetie! I have a nice big jiggly belly and butt.


----------

